# Gamescom Babes 2014



## arthur-s (15. August 2014)

Danke an PC Games/PCGH für das gelungene Gamescom Babe Video: Gamescom 2014: Die Babes der Mega-Messe im Video

Leider gibt es noch recht wenige Fotostrecken im Netz. Ich versuche mal ein wenig die Babe relevanten Seiten im Netz zu sammeln.

Sehr viele Fotos von den Babes gibt es hier: G|C Babes - Fotos seit 2003! - Fotos
Die Leute von Messe-Beauties waren anscheinend noch nicht auf der GC. Aber vielleicht kommt noch was: Messe Beauties v2.0 - Startseite
Ein Relaunch von Messe-Babes.de ist angekündigt, bis jetzt gibt es aber noch keine neuen Fotos.
Auf Youtube gibt es natürlich auch schon seit Mittwoch einige wenige Videos.

Wo habt ihr noch Gamescom Babes entdeckt?


----------



## Zeus18 (15. August 2014)

Bist du echt so wahnsinnig geil auf die?


----------



## Marques85 (17. August 2014)

Kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen ... Wer "Babes" sehen will soll am Wochenende in ne Disco oder direkt auf die dazugehörige Messe gehen^^


----------

